# One VG vs another VG ??



## Zucas (26/6/16)

Hi all

Just a quick one , has anyone noticed a difference between say dolly varden and a brand sold for vaping , say from Sky Blue ? I cant seem to tell but maybe someone else can ?


----------



## zadiac (26/6/16)

There is no difference. I use both Dolly Varden and what I buy from vape shops. It's the same thing.


----------



## Zucas (26/6/16)

Thought so , great news considering its super cheap at Spar


----------



## method1 (26/6/16)

I've had issues with some brands of VG but you'll be ok with dolly varden.

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Zucas (26/6/16)

Good to Know , tnx


----------



## shaunnadan (26/6/16)

You should always use BP grade vg for vaping juices. 

It's possible to pick up a difference in taste between different manufacturers, some vg has a sweeter taster than others.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Zucas (26/6/16)

Thats what I found , dolly varden to be sweeter but slightly less on the viscosity


----------



## kyle_redbull (19/7/16)

Is dolly varden BP grade? 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## TheVapeApe (19/7/16)

Yup The Dolly is BP


----------



## Warlock (19/7/16)

Evening all, I'm a new vaper wanting to get into making my own e-liquids. So I went off to find some vegetable glycerine. What I found was Dolly Varden and a product sold at Dis-Chem. Both are BP grade but neither of them stated if they were "vegetable glycerine" (VG). So I phoned them.The person I spoke to at Dolly Varden (Tiger Brands) could not help me but said she would get their pharmacist to call me, and the pharmacist called.Now it got interesting. Dolly Varden, she told me, is a purely _synthetic glycerine, not vegetable based. _It may not be taken internally, it is for external use only! I asked her 3 questions and got a "No" answer for all three. Can I rub it onto my kids' gums to alleviate teething pain? No. Can I use it when making fondant? No. Can I put it into a nebulizer and inhale it? No. Still not satisfied, I gave it a day, phoned the Customer Care Line again (0860101107), and got the same responses again. Now the Dis-Chem brand ("Applicant & Packed by Baars Pharmaceutical Industries CC") is called "glycerin". I called them as well (0800201170 - Dis-Chem's careline). The first person I spoke to, after I gave her the batch number on the bottle, could only confirm that it was 99.5% pure, the balance apparently being water. She also promised to get their pharmacist to phone me, but I did not get the call. 

As far as I understand, the "BP" on the bottle speaks only of the quality of the manufacture and not the contents.

Can any vaper who makes his own e-liquids tell me where you're getting genuine vegetable based glycerine in South Africa?

The following article is very informative: http://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/forum/diy-e-liquid/52669-pg-vg-labeling-purity-please-read.html.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Viper_SA (19/7/16)

Warlock said:


> Evening all, I'm a new vaper wanting to get into making my own e-liquids. So I went off to find some vegetable glycerine. What I found was Dolly Varden and a product sold at Dis-Chem. Both are BP grade but neither of them stated if they were "vegetable glycerine" (VG). So I phoned them.The person I spoke to at Dolly Varden (Tiger Brands) could not help me but said she would get their pharmacist to call me, and the pharmacist called.Now it got interesting. Dolly Varden, she told me, is a purely _synthetic glycerine, not vegetable based. _It may not be taken internally, it is for external use only! I asked her 3 questions and got a "No" answer for all three. Can I rub it onto my kids' gums to alleviate teething pain? No. Can I use it when making fondant? No. Can I put it into a nebulizer and inhale it? No. Still not satisfied, I gave it a day, phoned the Customer Care Line again (0860101107), and got the same responses again. Now the Dis-Chem brand ("Applicant & Packed by Baars Pharmaceutical Industries CC") is called "glycerin". I called them as well (0800201170 - Dis-Chem's careline). The first person I spoke to, after I gave her the batch number on the bottle, could only confirm that it was 99.5% pure, the balance apparently being water. She also promised to get their pharmacist to phone me, but I did not get the call.
> 
> As far as I understand, the "BP" on the bottle speaks only of the quality of the manufacture and not the contents.
> 
> ...



I think even frozen veggies are "synthetic" these days. As I understand it, we also use synthetic nicotine. Synthetic heart valves saves lifes, so I'm willing to take the risk. If there is any. Life's too short to worry about all this shyte anyway in my opinion.


----------



## TheVapeApe (19/7/16)

I hope to be able to supply Real vegetable glycerin soon


----------



## TheVapeApe (19/7/16)

99.5% Vegetable Glycerine with certificate from international manufacturer


----------



## gertvanjoe (19/7/16)

I think it's called Vegetable since it's not derived from animals. Could be wrong though

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (20/7/16)

The chemical make up is exactly the same whether it is derived from plant, animal or synthesised. If it is pharmaceutically rated BP (British pharma standard) or USP (US rating ) it has a certain purity. Where it differs is what is in the impurities, that 0.5%. I know there is one type we should stay away from, I think it is a petroleum or certain seed based synthesis I cant remember. Also vegetable extracted glycerine is Kosher if that is a requirement.If you do your homework you can find 99.9% certified pure locally  
Anyway this is from what I remember when doing the research into starting DIY more than 2 years ago. 
Glycerine also imparts a flavour. I found a brand that was pharma rated but probably aminal derived and was sweetish but had a bitter aftertaste. Order from a few places and drip the glycerine on its own to get an idea.


----------



## Warlock (20/7/16)

Thanks for the imput @Gazzacpt. The more I read about Glycerine the better it gets. The United States Pharmaceutical (USP) seems to have higher standards than the BP and EP(European).

I did a Brix test (just for the hell of it) on the Dolly Varden and the Dis-Chem brands but they both exceed the limitations of my refractometer. As soon as I get hold of some pipettes I’ll do some better tests.

Next best thing I did a taste test, lol. The Dolly Varden, sweet with no discernable aftertaste. The Dis-Chem , sweet, slightly scented ,minimal aftertaste. I must just add that my tongue is by no ways connoisseurial.

The vape test is an excellent idea, I’ll do it as soon as my tank is empty.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Warlock (21/7/16)

Ok so I cleaned out my tanks and put Dolly Varden in one and the Dis-Chem in the other. I vaped about 1ml from each tank. The Dolly is quite neutral, almost tastless. The Dis-Chem has a sligh aromatic smell and is sweeter.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Herco (23/9/16)

Very interesting read here!


----------

